# Why females should avoid a girls night out after they are ma



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The other night I was invited out for a night with the 'girls.

' I told my husband that I would be home by midnight, 'I promise!'

Well, the hours passed and the margaritas went down way too easily.

Around 3 a.m., a bit loaded, I headed for home.

Just as I got in the door, the cuckoo clock in the hallway started up and cuckooed three times.

Quickly, realizing my husband would probably wake up, I cuckooed
another nine times.

I was really proud of myself for coming up with such a
quick-witted solution, in order to escape a possible conflict with him.

(Even when totally smashed... three cuckoos plus nine cuckoos totals 12
cuckoos--MIDNIGHT!)

The next morning my husband asked me what time I got in, I told him
'MIDNIGHT.' He didn't seem pissed off in the least.

Whew, I got away
with that one!

Then he said 'We need a new cuckoo clock.

When I asked him why, he said, 'Well, last night our clock cuckooed
three times, then said, 'oh, sh*t.

' Cuckooed four more times, cleared its
throat, cuckooed another three times, giggled, cuckooed twice more, and then
tripped over the coffee table and farted !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Classic :lol: :lol: :lol: , probably why our cuckoo clock now resides in the loft.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

What a great joke :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## crazyazz (Sep 26, 2012)

nice one :lol:


----------

